# My little fuzzy head



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This is a picture of my youngest granddaughter. She loves "outside, bok-boks, and watermelon, oh and mud puddles. She bogged down in the puddle and almost left her mud boots behind. I caught her just before she went down!


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

aww so cute


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very cute! I can't survive without my golashes either!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx! She loves hers. She knows that when I say "lets get your boots on" that means mud puddles and bok- boks. She loves giving them treats.


----------

